# Cass River fishing???



## michiganbassanglers (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm going to the cass river this weekend at Frankenmuth. Was wondering what was biting I'm a huge bass fisherman but maybe wants some crappie, carp, smallies, or rock bass. Just want a fun relaxing day of fishing. Was wondering what all of those are biting, what to use, and maybe where at? Anything is appreciated thanks.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

The crappies bite is starting late, spots that were done this time last year are just now turning on. Smallies are plentiful below the dam, fat cranks, inlinespinners and leadheads should get em, if not try minnows under a slip bobber. The carp should be thick down there, rockies too. Same tactics that produce smallies will catch 4 times as many rockies. If you get a chance to night fish, cats are pretty decent down there. Just be prepared for snags, 20 lb braid is what I normally use. Good luck, you'll catch something.


----------



## newfisherman09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Where is this location at and is the crappies biting there now?


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm heading to frankenmuth right now, if the crappie are in I'll post pics, if not it will just be a report.


----------



## newfisherman09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you give me the direction to where your going fishing?


----------



## michiganbassanglers (Jun 5, 2008)

hey thanks. maybe i will see you up there. Yeah i will try that and hopefully catch a lot of fish. I will try that i want to catch carp up there what do you use/what kind of rig. I think there will be a good day though. I will post pics if you can try to reply to tell me what your using. Thanks.


----------



## michiganbassanglers (Jun 5, 2008)

With crappie are the 1/8th ounce and the walleye grubs that are pumpkin and orange chartreuse working for the crappie or should???


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I only took the fly rod today. Didn't see much action but caught my first fish on a fly. Crappie hit dark grubs with bright tails when aggressive, if not minnow under a bobber will get them. Didn't see any crappie in the water, but like I said just had the fly rod.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

newfisherman, below the dam in frankenmuth is where I am talking about. The spots i was talking about just turning on for crappie are spawning beds, usually the dam is good right before the spawn. If you fish woody structure below the dam and catch dinky rockbass, you're too late.


----------



## newfisherman09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thanks,


----------



## michiganbassanglers (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow what a day. I caught two 15+ carp up there and had a blast. It was a lot of fun. Just below the dam using corn. Caught some other dinks as well


----------

